# I think this might be the problem with us



## dani14 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hello everyone I'm not
sure if I am cured yet but...I recently did a colon cleanse with flavored
magnesium nitrate bought from Walgreens. Before I have done colon cleanses but
only stool and other were mucousy fleshy substances that might of been parasites that came out I'm not
sure but they weren't white . But yesterday and Friday I actually examined my
stool and found parasites in it! It was so disgusting to know I had these
creatures in me. I also believe that we all might have parasites and that there
are many of them in us maybe different kinds or just a lot of one kind and
somehow this has caused our problem. I believe this is true because recently
someone did a garlic edema and this got rid of this problem and they also
believed that their problem was caused by parasites. I've read online that
there are a lot of parasites and that 70% of them are microscopic. So I think
that maybe some of them we just can't see. I'm not sure if any of you have
gotten checked for parasites but this did not cross my doctors mind. Also I
think this cleanse is strong because the first white parasite I saw seemed like
it had been somewhat dissolved. Also I found parts of the worm in little pieces
and small worms that looked like regular worms except a light tan color and
smaller. I think that everyone should at least try this and we should figure out
how to get these parasites out of our systems!!!Oh yeah apparently they lay a lot of eggs in a day and feed off of gluten and sugar. I don't know about you guys but not long after developing this problem I lost weight and trying to gain weight has been so hard for me.

Please let me know if you guys have tried this stuff or if you have any experince wiht this or ideas on what we can do to try and fix this problem.


----------



## Phoenix1001 (Sep 19, 2012)

Yeah I've had roughly the same experience as yourself. I read that testing for parasites in stool samples usually doesn't show anything even though they may be present. The white mucus stuff sounds like yeast or old intestinal lining that's been clotted up somewhere. 
Do you have any other symptoms like hemmies or difficult evacuation?


----------



## dani14 (Sep 4, 2012)

Phoenix1001 said:


> Yeah I've had roughly the same experience as yourself. I read that testing for parasites in stool samples usually doesn't show anything even though they may be present. The white mucus stuff sounds like yeast or old intestinal lining that's been clotted up somewhere.
> Do you have any other symptoms like hemmies or difficult evacuation?


No I do not have hemmies but when I was younger I suffered from constipation and only evacuated 1- 2 times a week.And I have a feeling it was a tapeworm because it looked like the image below and my aunt who actually saw her sister getting a tapeworm pulled out of her said it looked like what her sister had.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=safari&rls=en&q=tape+worm&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&bvm=bv.42553238,d.b2I&biw=1270&bih=621&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=MzshUZLdGYjg2gW2v4CwCg#imgrc=cPOe7XKnQDjdgM%3A%3Bi4EYOXBW6toINM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.dogbreedinfo.com%252Fimages14%252FTapewormImg_1395.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.dogbreedinfo.com%252Fwormstapewormphotos.htm%3B400%3B300


----------



## lisahermes (Feb 22, 2013)

Do you guys suffer from a systemic fecal odor , such as in your breath and scalp also?


----------



## dani14 (Sep 4, 2012)

lisahermes said:


> Do you guys suffer from a systemic fecal odor , such as in your breath and scalp also?


No I do not I suffer from regular leaky gas fecal odor.


----------

